# Aron Ralston, hiker who cut his arm off



## uphillklimber (Sep 15, 2004)

x


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Sep 15, 2004)

I saw it.

He's been in a lot of outdoor-based magazines the past couple of weeks in promotion for his upcoming book.

Yeah...his self made videos were a bit chilling.

Seems like a pretty sincere and decent person.


----------



## skiguide (Sep 18, 2004)

Yea, it was a DATELINE special 2 hour event.  Terrifically done.  Great way they revisited the scene with Tom brokaw climbing and repelling as necessary.

I guess it's supposed to replay on MSNBC this sunday night - check listings.


----------



## Max (Sep 18, 2004)

For the most part I enjoyed the show, though I though they really dragged it out to last 2 hours.  It would have been just as effective as an hour long show.  But it was interesting to hear the graphic details about how he finally extricated himself.  Got to give him a lot of credit.  I'm not sure I would have handled it as well as he did.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Sep 19, 2004)

I missed the beginning, but caught the rest of the show. He's a strong person, with a powerful desire to live. I can't imagine going that long without food and water, then having to cut your arm off and hike out 6 miles with a 60 foot one armed rapel. Nice to see that he has a prosthesis that adapts to his ski pole, mountain bike, and kayak paddle. Looks like he's out there living life to the fullest


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 24, 2004)

I caught just a tad of the interview, mixed feelings on it, some promotion for new book.  Guts & determination to get out & struggle to get back, can't deny that.  Bad luck or poor decision to have gone as far as he did in order to become stuck where he did? 

I drive above the speed limit often, 99.9999% without consequence, if I'm pulled over is that bad luck or bad decison on my part for speeding?  The day a tire blows out, bad luck or poor decison because I don't check them monthly & perhaps drove too fast on poor tires?  At least in 1st instance there is a risk reward factor risk less reaction time to danger & maybe lose  $ & time, Vs. get somepalce faster.  (when you drive 200 -400 miles big diffence driving 75 Vs. 55 MPH  

Simpson was with long time partner, not solo, (I solo too) did everything right until fall on descent on poor snow/ice conditions.

I'm going to take some heat for not being 100% in his camp but I still have question in my mind.


----------



## Karen (Oct 16, 2004)

I read the book in Sept., and not until this past week was I given the opportunity to view the Dateline Special.  The special was very good, but it is important to note that it only outlines the full story.  As I read somewhere else, “the Dateline episode is only the tip of the iceberg.”  I’m sure they shot a lot more footage that was edited out due to time constraints.  

To many of the questions and opinions posted here, I heartily suggest reading the book.  It answers every inconclusive comment and question that was brought up in this forum.  I can't give the book enough superlatives; it is simply astonishing, detailed, riveting, and spiritual.  To top it off, it is very well written with prose that is extremely lucid and intelligent.  

As for Ralston’s unvarnished honesty about his faults as well as attributes, I admire that very much.  I think the world would be a much better place if more people would take responsibility for themselves instead of succumbing to blaming others for their shortcomings.  I saw Aron Ralston at one of his booksignings in October, and he is truly a genuine, unpretentious, kind person with an invigorating zest for life that is contagious.


----------



## rhein (Nov 11, 2004)

*Copy of the Aron Ralston News Show*

I read the book and truely see it as one of the most remarkable human feats.  I was unable to watch the tv news program and was wondering if anyone knows of where i can get a copy.  Thank you all so much,
Eric
rex_enr56@sbcglobal.net


----------



## Elk Oil (Nov 12, 2004)

I read his book last month and didn't see the TV spot.  I was impressed with Aron's complete acceptance of responsibility and the introspective he gives to the reader.  He was very frank and I felt as if I understood his mindset enough to be satisfied and not left asking why he had or hadn't done something -- he makes his thoughts and reckless behavior very clear.

What Aron did was remarkable, and even though most of us will never, ever find ourselves in a situation in which the next decision we make will litterally decide our continued life or death, I can't help but feel that the animal instincts in us all would dictate that we perform a similar act to free ourselves.

Heck, wolves have been doing it since there were trappers!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 12, 2004)

Elk Oil said:
			
		

> What Aron did was remarkable, and even though most of us will never, ever find ourselves in a situation in which the next decision we make will litterally decide our continued life or death, I can't help but feel that the animal instincts in us all would dictate that we perform a similar act to free ourselves.
> 
> Heck, wolves have been doing it since there were trappers!



I saw the TV interview and was impressed with his down to earth nature. I admire his unflinching acceptance of responsibility and it is in fact the very reason he was able to do what he had to do. Animals like wolves chew off trapped limbs due to survival instincts without the burden of thought or contemplation, but humans can mask this instinct using those same abilities. Aron's final acceptance of his situation and the role his decisions played in getting him there gave him the clarity to see and accept his only course of action. Really an amazing story.


----------

